# Evil Oz?



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

I've never seen any such costumes, but it seems like a great idea.

A few thoughts:

The Evil Tin Man...Blood stained, rusty metal man, heavily mechanized look, much bigger ax, maybe a chainsaw hand, lots of spikes, clawtrap teeth.

The Evil Scarecrow...made up of body parts and skin from victims...ala leatherface or Ed Gein.

The Evil Lion...bloodied, mangy, carrying carion.

The Evil Dorothy...sexy, short dress, leather thigh-high boots, whip...lots of attitude, swinging a dead Toto by a noose.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, I was pretty much thinking along the same lines. Of those, I think the lion would be the hardest. Most lion costumes out there are kinda comical. Obviously other characters could be done as well-either witch, the flying monkeys, the wizard, the Emerald City guards, the monchkins, etc. I think the Tin Man would be the coolest to be, if I were to choose, or maybe the Scarecrow.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's my niece's homemade tinman costume. (Submitted without her permission, hence the face.) You could use whatever evil face you want.


----------

